# Mambo zlib Problem unter Debian



## snoophallo (28. September 2005)

Hallo ich möchte auf meinem Debian System das Content Management System Mambo installieren. Allerdings kommt bei der Installation die Meldung, dass zlibs nicht zur Verfügung stehen. 
Mambo läuft unter PHP4 und ich habe die Debian Pakete

```
zlib1 - compression library - runtime (for libc5) 
libapache2-mod-php4 - server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (apache 2.0 module) 
zlib-bin - compression library - sample programs 
libzzip-dev - library providing read access on ZIP-archives - development 
zziplib-bin - library providing read access on ZIP-archives - binaries
```
 installiert.
Allerdings ohne erfolg, kann mir vielleicht jemand weiterhelfen?

Es gibt noch zu erwähnen, dass ich einen Apache2 Server und eine MySQL Datenbank laufen habe, die auch für Mambo benötigt werden.


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2005)

Hi.

Du könntest mal versuchen Mambo aus dem experimental Branch von Debian zu installieren (http://packages.debian.org/experimental/web/mambo).

Außerdem denke ich, du brauchst auch das zlib1g Paket (dein zlib1 Paket ist für Uralt-Programme die libc5 benötigen).


----------



## snoophallo (28. September 2005)

Ja das wäre eine Möglichkeit, jedoch möchte ich lieber eine standartinstallation mit php installieren.
Gibt es denn keine Möglichkeit die zlibs zu iinstallieren?


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2005)

Wie? Du hast php selbst kompiliert? Dann hast du vermutlich die Unterstützung für zlib nicht mit einkompiliert (dazu mußt du zlib1g-dev installieren).

Warum benutzt du denn ein Debian System wenn du freiwillig auf die Vorteile von Debian verzichtest. Ich kann nur nicht ganz nachvollziehen, dass wenn sich jemand schon die Arbeit gemacht und mambo als Debian Package erstellt hat, warum du es dann nicht benutzen willst.


----------

